# Teh fish



## hogberto (Mar 2, 2007)

What's a good fish to start with?


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 25, 2007)

For a 1/2 to 1 gallon tank, I'd say a betta or paradise fish.

For 5-10 gallons, small tetras, *neons, cardinals, glowlights* corycats, white clouds, and danios *not giant* are all perfect and may even breed.

For a 20-30, barbs, silver dollars, larger tetras, and some smaller cichlids are good.

55 is good for an Oscar or a tropical community, and from there up the sky's the limit. 8)


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> For a 1/2 to 1 gallon tank, I'd say a betta or paradise fish.
> 
> For 5-10 gallons, small tetras, *neons, cardinals, glowlights* corycats, white clouds, and danios *not giant* are all perfect and may even breed.
> 
> ...


he is talking about saltwater lol

Well good saltwater fish include

Damsels
Clowns
Dwarf angels can be ok (make sure they are the dwarf species, giant angelfish are very bad for even the top experts)
Hawkfish
and the yellow tang


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

It's kind of a loaded question. Not having any parameters to start with makes it to difficult to recomend anything.


----------



## hogberto (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------

